# Another "we told you so"



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/328546c0 ... z31zc7pc8f

Remember conservatives said liberals don't respect the police or the military? They say they do, but actions speak louder than words. Remember the liberals (Obama) trying to make the military pay for their own health insurance? Can you imagine the premiums for a policy for a soldier in war? We have a Hanoi Barack on our hands. 
Remember that conservatives said Obama had no respect for Israel? Are there any liberals left to argue that point?
Remember conservatives saying Obama would drive out and destroy jobs? They say they have created jobs, but when a million jobs end and they create 100K is that really a step forward? They count it as created jobs and puff up their chest, but that's not the reality. No more a reality than liberals calling a reduced increase a cut.
Remember conservatives telling liberals that Obama care would be a disaster? Are there any liberals who want to tell us "lets wait and see"?
Do any of you remember conservatives telling you Obama talked clean coal energy, but the reality was it didn't exist and it was simply a pretext to his war on coal? Did any of you read the headlines on Drudge about the new EPA move? Read it here in the political form. 
We could go on and on with Benghazi and a dozen other things showing poor foreign policy and disrespect for the military, but I think most people are starting to get the picture. How did you like those 36,000 illegal immigrants released some of which were murderers and rapists?

Any liberals out there that want to defend Obama? Beuler, Beuler????? No? Maybe when the economy went bad Beuler went to some other socialist country to suck that government.

Maybe that disrespect for the military should be number one on the below list.

First President to preside over a cut to the credit-rating of the United States.
First President to violate the War Powers Act.
First President to be held in contempt of court for illegally obstructing oil drilling in the Gulf of Mexico.
First President to require all Americans to purchase a product from a third party.
First President to spend a trillion dollars on "shovel-ready" jobs when there was no such thing as "shovel-ready" jobs.
First President to abrogate bankruptcy law to turn over control of companies to his union supporters.
First President to by-pass Congress and implement the Dream Act through executive fiat.
First President to order a secret amnesty program that stopped the deportation of illegal immigrants across the U.S., including those with criminal convictions.
First President to demand a company hand-over $20 billion to one of his political appointees.
First President to tell a CEO of a major corporation (Chrysler) to resign.
First President to terminate America's ability to put a man in space.
First President to cancel the National Day of Prayer and to say that America is no longer a Christian nation.
First President to have a law signed by an auto-pen without being present.
First President to arbitrarily declare an existing law unconstitutional and refuse to enforce it.
First President to threaten insurance companies if they publicly spoke out on the reasons for their rate increases.
First President to tell a major manufacturing company in which state it is allowed to locate a factory.
First President to file lawsuits against the states he swore an oath to protect (AZ, WI, OH, IN).
First President to withdraw an existing coal permit that had been properly issued years ago.
First President to actively try to bankrupt an American industry (coal).
First President to fire an inspector general of AmeriCorps for catching one of his friends in a corruption case.
First President to appoint 45 czars to replace elected officials in his office.
First President to surround himself with radical left wing anarchists.
First President to golf more than 150 separate times in his five years in office.
First President to hide his birth, medical, educational and travel records.
First President to win a Nobel Peace Prize for doing NOTHING to earn it.
First President to go on multiple "global apology tours" and concurrent "insult our friends" tours.
First President to go on over 17 lavish vacations, in addition to date nights and Wednesday evening White House parties for his friends paid for by the over-taxed payers.
First President to have personal servants (taxpayer funded) for his wife.
First President to keep a dog trainer on retainer for $102,000 a year at over-taxed payers' expense.
First President to fly in a personal trainer from Chicago at least once a week at over-taxed payers' expense.
First President to repeat the Holy Quran and tell us the early morning call of the Azan (Islamic call to worship) is the most beautiful sound on earth.
First President to side with a foreign nation over one of the American 50 states (Mexico vs Arizona).
First President to tell the military men and women that they should pay for their own private insurance because they "volunteered to go to war and knew the consequences."


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

GoodGrief, Plainsman. Weather finally got good. How about some huntin/ fishin topics! I'm goin shed huntin this afternoon before the undergrowth grows up and can't see anything.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Actually I have been posting when my old body needs a break. I moved one lawn shed to my son's house and bought a different one. I got carried away with the skid steer and it took 42 tons of fill to fill the hole I made. I had to tell people "no I'm not putting a basement under it. Yesterday was a miracle. I wired two lights and two plugins and last wired to the power. The miracle was it worked. Now I need to reseed about 3000 square feet of lawn that died in the drought last year. I couldn't keep up with rural water. I can't catch up this spring and I need to be ready with the camper next week end. Oh well better than being one of those retired guys that can't find anything to do. Oh, I did find time to load 600 rounds for my AR for next week end.


----------

